# first blood new cycle log, PSL gear



## first blood (May 28, 2014)

Whats up guys? I'm starting my next cycle in a few days and I'm using PSL test,deca,winny and Aromasin.

I have never used winny before so I am looking forward to that. And I have always used arimidex for E2 control but I will be trying out aromasin. I am not happy with my lipid profile while On and I want to see if the aromasin can change that.

Anyway, this is my log, I will be posting pic soon and like I said, I will be starting my cycle in a few days.

Test 600mg
Deca 500 mg
Winny 50 mg
12 weeks

Heres a lil porn while ya wait!


----------



## first blood (May 31, 2014)

2 days away till go time! Or maybe Ill just start tomorrow.... lol!


----------



## rambo99 (May 31, 2014)

Nice, interested to see what the EP gear does for you. I'm running the winny now, you won't be disappointed.

BTW Rambo- First Blood LMAO!!!


----------



## AvA182 (May 31, 2014)

hahaha ^ good movie


----------



## first blood (May 31, 2014)

Yeah Rock 1 and First Blood 1 are Slys best!

I forgot to post my weight , Im 193-195 lbs.


----------



## first blood (Jun 1, 2014)

I started a day early.
One thing I am psyched to report is that I used a 27 g slin pin to inj the winny and it didnt get clogged. I have a friend who has been doing this with the same gear and he told me to try it out. This is great !


----------



## BadGas (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey bro..good luck man. Will be checking in on your progress.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 1, 2014)

Never tried PSL, subbed for results. Good luck with it.


----------



## first blood (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks guys....BTW I said 27 g thats wrong.... Its 29 g


----------



## first blood (Jun 6, 2014)

One week in and feeling good! I have been pinning the EP winny in my delts using a 29 g slin pin and its a smooth operation, does not clog, makes things go a little easier. I feel stronger already. 
The test & deca are just as smooth, I use a 22 g needle to draw up the oils and a 25 g to shoot and let me tell ya , it flows ez !

Things have been a bit hectic with my sched lately and I really have to come up with some creative times to get my training in. Like the other day I was hitting it at 4 am! I know alot of you guys prob would say 4 am is when you always train but not for me! But the point is , is I wont be stopped , I will get my workouts in when I have to.


----------



## first blood (Jun 14, 2014)

2 weeks in. So I have run test & deca before but this is the first time using winny. I have to say that feeling the increased strength gain from the winny is awesome! I was used to having to wait for a few weeks before you "feel" anything with the longer esters but with the winny inj you get that strength boost much sooner!


----------



## first blood (Jun 22, 2014)

Good news, 3 weeks in and strength is up and already starting to get more vascular. I do believe this is going to be a good run!


----------



## first blood (Jun 27, 2014)

Hit legs today and although I went light I was able to get more reps than usual and I felt my legs were really pumped up. I feel like Im walking on 2 rubber bands now....lol!

Also my weight has gone up a few lbs.


----------



## first blood (Jul 6, 2014)

Whats up guys, its 4th of July weekend and heres my update. I went to the beach yesterday with my family and met up with some friends who we dont get to see often. I took my shirt off and got a lot of compliments from everybody. Of course one joker had to make fun of my pale skin (Im not a tanner) LOL. I said he was looking good, nice tan, skinny arms,bird chest and beer belly!! Lol. He just gave me a pissed off stare. I guess thats my higher test levels talking.

Other news, I am chasing my wife around the house like a horny 19 yr old. I am seeing more vascularity , and Im seeing it in my legs which I never really saw when just running test by itself. So Im thinking its the deca or the winny or both. Im catching some shoulder pain and elbow pain during my pressing work so I had to lower the weight and do more reps until it passes. Sucks! Sometimes I get lucky and can add more weight but it all depends ... 
Leg training is going great. I am able to hit legs every 4 days because I recover so much faster. 
Im running winny at 25mg EOD so this is a very conservative dose and Im loving it!


----------



## first blood (Jul 11, 2014)

Update: I came down with something and the past 4 days I have been shot. No training. I think I trained 5 days ago and hit legs. The next day I was doing yard work and I cut the lawn , a few hours later I decided to go out on my bike for 20 min of cardio. I came back and about 2 hrs later wham! My throat was sore and I had that post nasal drip going on. So I usu have allergies but a litt le nasal spray takes care of it. But I think between cutting the lawn and then opening up my lungs to the pollen in the air on my bike ride I screwed myself. 
I was thinking of getting in a light arms and chest day but with all the anti-histamine im on and the winny my tendons are prob dry as shit and its not worth it to get hurt.
Im 41 now so I gotta think that way!


----------



## first blood (Jul 12, 2014)

Had to go to the dr this morn. I have a sinus infection so as soon as the anti-biotics start working I should get back to normal right away.

So I have been continuing with my cycle and at least I have the aas to help me maintain while I get over this. I havent been eating as much but my weight is up thr now!!

Dr weighed me in at 205 early this morn. I was wearing a t shirt and shorts and a pair of light sneakers. So thats prob a lb or 2 so I figure my weight is around 202-203. My starting wt was 194 so 9 lbs in about 6 weeks. 

Now , looking at my stomach I may not have lost any fat like I was planning. My abs look slightly less visible than when I started. So I gotta tighten up my diet for the rest of my cycle. But I definitly look bigger and have managed to get some growth on my legs which is is always a tough part for me. 

Even tho Im sick and have had shitty sleep the past 4 nights I can still feel the aas giving me that edge. I still have that pumped up look with some nice veins popping out.

I will be posting up my blood work soon.


----------



## first blood (Jul 19, 2014)

Whats up guys? I got some HGH last week and I have been pinning 2iu 5 on 2 off . I was nervous about spending so much so I bought a little bit. I took 10 iu and had labs done 3 hrs later and it was looking good at 24.3! So I ordered more. I will be running a separate log on that. I should have started it sooner to go with my AAS cycle.
!

Ok so my sinus infection is cleared up and I had one shitty workout then a second that was better and today I hit it hard. Still went light with high reps but I definitly had to hold back. I was feeling very strong on dumbell bench. I was just a little crampy. I am noticing some cramping everyday now and I contribute that to the winny. I am going to do cardio 2mrw and then monday I am back on track full force. I need to make up for lost time from being sick! I lost at least 8 days and these past 3 workouts were basically at maintainence level so I gotta get to work. 

I will say that the AAS Im on has kept me in the zone throughout the entire time!


----------



## first blood (Jul 24, 2014)

*Great results on labs!*

Cycle is going great and I just started some HGH from PSL as well. Heres labs on my test and Growth serum.


----------



## first blood (Jul 30, 2014)

Update: Cycle is going well and strength has been going up. Had a killer shoulder workout yesterday. I just kept getting stronger as the workout progressed, I had that animal feeling and I had to actually force myself to walk away. I could've stayed all day!
Also I have been working on my legs and calves. Calves are a bitch and I honestly cant say they have grown significantly but you can certainly see a little more shape and definition and veins. My quads are looking better and my hammys are still lagging but have some progress. My wife commented that my glutes are harder and feel and look bigger and I would take her word on that cause well you know, shes my wife lol!


----------



## first blood (Aug 2, 2014)

I weighed in ystrday at 205-206 !! Holy shit my weight shot up! For a while I was just stuck at 198-200 and couldnt budge. I decided to eat more and wham about 2 weeks after calorie increase my weight is up. I step on the scale morning, after my 1 hr bike ride (I dont do this all the time) and later after dinner and that was what the scale read all 3 times. 
Since I mentioned the bike ride..... I uded to ride alot but hardly touch it now. My cardio has been 10 min jump rope and 10 min stationary bike and 10 min of kicking (in case I need to kick someone in the head one day) and thats it. So I set out for a 30 min ride that ended up becoming a 1 hr and 15 min ride. I couldnt believe how strong my legs were! They were so tight and pumped and I was flying! I noticed I did get winded faster but my recovery after climbing a hill was fast as ever! 
No doubt thats the winny doing its thing.... wow good stuff!


----------



## first blood (Aug 3, 2014)

Yesterday I decided to change up my training a bit. I superset pull ups and dips , 10 sets of each and then immediatly went out for another bike ride. I kept the ride shorter this time and just cranked hard for 30 min. I took a route that gave me a few small hills to climb and rode them standing up and pushed hard. My legs were so frigging strong I couldnt believe it!! When I came back home I felt so great , like I was on a high. Its raining out today but I may go out again cause I have been eating too much and you always need your cardio!


----------



## first blood (Aug 7, 2014)

*Update pics*





9 weeks in and I have made some conservative gains. I am not happy with my abs, I put on a little fat. Im not sure if running the winny was right to do because I should have less fat not more!! But I do think that it would be worse had I not run the winny. 

I need to post up leg pics cause that was my main concern, esp. my calves. I have developed my calves more. They have more shape and a little bigger which I am very pleased with. My entire legs have built up nicely from this cycle more. Im taking advantage of the AAS im on to actually do a light leg day and a heavy day in the same week and I always feel strong and not over trained


----------



## first blood (Aug 11, 2014)

Whats up guys? This cycle is rockin along here! Im not sure if I will wanna come off! Been getting alot of compliments and people are noticing my increased size. My good buddy whos been away for a while on vacay (also using PSL ) was shocked when he saw me. I was shocked when I saw him too , he's the size of a linebacker!


----------



## first blood (Aug 16, 2014)

Got some photo updates here. My legs , esp my calves are a tough nut to crack. Been training them hard and frequent but now I have some tendonitis flaring up in my left knee so I have to back off. Sucks!!
My calves may not be so impressive but compared to what they were and how I got them to grow this much in a relatively short time gives me hope that I can get em bigger. 
Lets hope!


----------



## first blood (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey guys , I had a good 12 wk cycle that had me looking good thru the summer. Unfortunate tho, it has to end sooner or later. So Im off the deca and winny and Im back down to TRT level on the test. 
PSL definitely has good gear. The winny is very good and it certainly added another level to my blast.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 16, 2014)

Glad to hear you had a good cycle on PSL gear!   I pinned my first 200 of test prop from them today, smooth as frickin silk!  Also started on their dbol.  I got all my measurements earlier today and will snap some pics tomorrow...I just got over an almost 2 week flu so I'm lighter/smaller, but feeling decent and couldn't wait any longer!...congrats on a great cycle my man and I'll be sure to post my log in the next day or two!


----------



## sycoink (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry guys real fast but is psl purity source labs... how safe is ordering stuff online most peeps sat stay away from online gear... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain-Man (Sep 25, 2015)

Looking great so far bro keep it up


----------

